# Help on how to prepare for my tax later please



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

im married
no kids
renting apartment
what are my possible deductibles


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

like how much should i take out for my tax

and should i keep my gas receipts?
right down my mileage used?


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Yes, write down and log your mileage from when you start your shifts to when you finish your shifts. This is the most important thing that you need to do. You will be writing off .56 cents per mile. This includes everything related to operating you car so you don't need to keep receipts for fuel, repairs, car payments, insurance, registration etc. This is all part of the .56 cent per mile deduction.

Do keep receipts for anything else you spend money on directly related to performing the driving job as these expenses will also be deductible in addition to the .56 cent per mile deduction.


----------



## BeachBum (Aug 6, 2014)

Keep track of your mileage, the .56/mile that the IRS allows should cover all your Uber/Lyft earnings. If you're a superstar driver consider the home office deduction. Definitely record your business miles as stated before and just assume an audit at some point. Audits are not a bad thing if you have all your ducks in a row (as long as you didn't claim any BS expenses).


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

thanks guys
how about cellphone bills? i use my cellphone for lyft


----------

